# معايير تصميم قاعات المؤتمرات



## m2_scorpion (26 فبراير 2009)

اي شئ عن قاعات المؤتمرات.....................ارجو المساعدة


----------



## ممصصططففىى (15 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## محمد عدلى سعيد (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## ali210 (1 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## زياد الديسطي (30 مايو 2010)

أريد الاطلاع علي هذه المعايير


----------



## زياد الديسطي (30 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## eng.w (30 مايو 2010)

شكرا بس على شنو ؟؟ ما ادري؟؟


----------



## naftalanga (10 أكتوبر 2010)

thanx but for what


----------



## طموح معماري (20 نوفمبر 2010)

اللحين الاخ يسالكم ويقولكم ابي مساعده لتصميم قاعات مؤتمرات وتردون عليه شكرا وياليته واحد نقول امكن قراء الموضوع غلط الاغلبية؟؟
اخي الاعزيز لو يوسفني ان ما اقدر افيديك لاني انا بنفسي ابحث عن الموضوع نفسه...*_*


----------



## Eng/Dina (26 ديسمبر 2010)

لا يوجد اي صور؟؟؟


----------



## المتابع111 (19 يونيو 2011)

متسائل جديد ينتظر مساعدة من إخونه في هذا الموضوع ..

فمن يفيدنا ؟؟


----------



## هند الدغار (27 مايو 2012)

نفسى اعرف كل الشكر اللى فات ده على ايه ؟؟ انا كمان ببحث فى نفس الموضوع 
يارب حد يقول حاجه غير شكرا !!!!


----------



## معمر السمومي (20 سبتمبر 2012)

اين المشاريع


----------



## EN.D (13 مارس 2013)

الصراحة انا عندي رابط عن هذا الموضوع لكن لا استطيع تنزيله بسبب قلة مشاركاتي في المنتدى


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (20 مارس 2013)

Convention center in DWG | BiblioCAD#
ده موقع من الاخر بس ادعولي


----------



## germacran (18 أبريل 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووور يا اخى


----------

